# Tote immersion heater



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I want to drop one of these M00537 IMMERSION HEATER 1800-2000W 120 VOLTS http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=377 into a partially filled (and Solid) tank of syrup about early Feb. Do you think it could liquify 200 gallons or so. Ambient temps here should range between 25-50F about that time of year.

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with them.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I use three of these in my totes. I do not think the other one is really designed to be under water.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/037835-allied-precision-bucket-heater.html#.Ummnq3AsnvE


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

How long does it take for 3 of these to liquify a solid tote of syrup?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Herb, I haven't used one myself, but have a thought. Once you have some of the syrup liquid, maybe you could use your pump system to circulate liquid syrup off the bottom back into the tank.

If you have solid corn syrup what I left in SC must be solid too.


----------



## Shouse (Jul 1, 2010)

rainesridgefarm said:


> I use three of these in my totes. I do not think the other one is really designed to be under water.
> 
> Do you put all three in one tote? and are we talking those square 275 gallon totes?
> 
> ...


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Hey Herb, I haven't used one myself, but have a thought. Once you have some of the syrup liquid, maybe you could use your pump system to circulate liquid syrup off the bottom back into the tank.
> 
> If you have solid corn syrup what I left in SC must be solid too.


I do not expect it to solid until sometime in Dec. Not only that but all I can get is HFCS-55 and what you got from ML was HFCS-42 (Maybe I got that backward)........ the 42 is a lot harder to crystallize.... go you should be good to go, if you feed when you get here.

In Feb... I am sure I will be using the pump too.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Shouse said:


> rainesridgefarm said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any risk of over heating the syrup?
> ...


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I would try building a miniature hot box out of 2" foam building insulation, and adding a heat source, preferably hot water, then waiting a few days. Those point source heating units might burn the syrup.

Crazy Roland


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

You can pick yourself up one of these heating blankets.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...mpaignId=T9A&gclid=CNyMq5aWsboCFeh0QgodlAUAdA BriskHeat® 42"H Wrap-Around Tote Tank Heater - 240V 

Not sure if a 240v one is better then a 110v one.?


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep the bucket heaters shown by Rainesridge work great. Mann lake sells them also. Yes you may need more than one depending on conditions. 

The one listed from Dadant has to be threaded into a steel fitting. Great, but only if you have steel tank. 

I'm pretty sure that 55 crystallizes slower than 42. I think that is of the reasons 55 is more popular to feed.


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

You do need to tie/suspend/fix the heater so it doesn't touch the bottom of the poly tank. Zip ties, rope or whatever on the cord. It's easy. 

There should be no issue with overheating the feed. A cheap tool that works perfect.


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

You do need to tie/suspend/fix the heater so it doesn't touch the bottom of the poly tank. Zip ties, rope or whatever on the cord. It's easy. 

There should be no issue with overheating the feed. Plenty of surface area for the watts. It seams to be nice slow even heat. A cheap tool that works perfect.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> If you have solid corn syrup what I left in SC must be solid too.


No worries about solid corn syrup Mark, I found and ...... used it all!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Then I want my tote(s) back, thank you.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Then I want my tote(s) back, thank you.


Darn Mark, you're such a kill-joy!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

EastSideBuzz said:


> You can pick yourself up one of these heating blankets.
> 
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...mpaignId=T9A&gclid=CNyMq5aWsboCFeh0QgodlAUAdA BriskHeat® 42"H Wrap-Around Tote Tank Heater - 240V
> 
> Not sure if a 240v one is better then a 110v one.?


1700 is aweful expensive blanket wrap. I agree with the 2 inch foam miniture hotbox idea. put in a 2000 watt oil filled radiator style electric heater. It should warm it to about 110 degrees on 90% max and you dont have to babysit it. Cost you maybe 100 bucks to make and you dont have to worry about chilling already warmed syrup at night time or scorching your syrup.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

snl said:


> Darn Mark, you're such a kill-joy!


Well, it would be a chance for us to meet face to face.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

What Ryan said. Thanks Ryan!


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

But you will have to put some water in it to keep them below the liquid line if it is solid syrup already. I do use three at a time in my 275 gallon totes. mostly to warm it up so when I feed it it does not chill the bees. The totes have a lot of surface area that let the heat escape so toss a large blanket or tarp over it to keep the heat in. I put mine in at night for next day feeding.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

which HFCS do you guys feed? Is one better than the other or easier to feed. I was looking on sweeteners website and wasn't sure. Also do they provide the totes or should I take my own.

42 High Fructose Corn Syrup - Water White to Light Straw Color Solids to 71.0%

or

55 High Fructose Corn Syrup - Water White to Light Straw Color Solids to 77.0%


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are going to Sweetners Plus in Lakeville,NY for syrup you have to take your own container, barrels or totes.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Phillip, you could just park your wifes car outside and put the totes in the garage.

Johnny


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

How are you filling your jugs from the tote.?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Johnny, I thought of it but I like my bed also. There is a 2 inch pvc pipe I attach to the outlet and fill the pails from there. It takes longer so next year I am buying the pump with a gas hose.


----------



## MTINAZ (Jan 15, 2010)

rainesridgefarm said:


> There is a 2 inch pvc pipe I attach to the outlet and fill the pails from there. It takes longer so next year I am buying the pump with a gas hose.


I purchased a 12v Rv style water pump and hook up a heavy duty garden hose to 3/4inch pvc with a ball valve. Run the pump off the truck battery. I have less than $200 in it and works great. Forgot to add make sure you use a rigid pipe from the tote to the pump. I used hose the first time and the suction on thicker syrup collapse it.


----------

